# Tubal problems



## cathgreen (Dec 10, 2002)

Hi Peter

I wonder if you can tell me how long it should take to conceive if you are 36 please?

We've been trying for 17 months (I had a biochemical pregnancy a couple of months ago) and all tests are normal apart from mild PID in my tubes which I think was brought about due to an abortion when I was 17 (which I really regret). Both tubes are open (the dye went through easily) and after having the lap the consultant has asked us to try for a six more months and then consider IVF - from you experience are people able to conceive with mild PID and is there any point in trying a few more months even if the tubes are completely open?


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Dear Cath,

Most physicians will suggest trying for at least 2 years before considering any treatment and in your case that would seem sensible. You could consider a few cycles of artificial insemination immediately to see if that helps and then go on to IVF if it doesn't work.

I suggest that you discuss the options with your clinic at this stage so that you have time to think about the options.

Hope this helps,

Peter



cathgreen said:


> Hi Peter
> 
> I wonder if you can tell me how long it should take to conceive if you are 36 please?
> 
> We've been trying for 17 months (I had a biochemical pregnancy a couple of months ago) and all tests are normal apart from mild PID in my tubes which I think was brought about due to an abortion when I was 17 (which I really regret). Both tubes are open (the dye went through easily) and after having the lap the consultant has asked us to try for a six more months and then consider IVF - from you experience are people able to conceive with mild PID and is there any point in trying a few more months even if the tubes are completely open?


----------



## cathgreen (Dec 10, 2002)

Hi

Thanks for that Peter - that's really helpful

What I'm unsure about is if it's even possible to conceive with mild PID even if the tubes are fully open?

Thanks for your help


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

dear Cath,

The answer is yes, there have been many sponaneous pregancies in patients with mild PID.

Regards,

Peter



cathgreen said:


> Hi
> 
> Thanks for that Peter - that's really helpful
> 
> ...


----------

